# A funny Tongue Twister - But not in English.....



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Blaukraut bleibt Blaukraut und Brautkleid bleibt Brautkleid.

Translate it and see how much easier it is!.

TM


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

German humour at its ......

It must be the way they tell 'em!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Try that one: :wink: 

Fischers Fritz fischt frische Fische, frische Fische fischt Fischers Fritz.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It is the way they tell 'em!


----------

